

Apple WWDC 2012 Open For Registration - surething
https://developer.apple.com/wwdc

======
znq
"Sorry, tickets are sold out.

We'll be posting videos of all our sessions shortly after the conference, so
everyone can take advantage of great WWDC content for free."

------
ary
Why they would put tickets on sale at 4:30am PST mystifies me. Perhaps it was
to give the international developers a fighting chance? It was sold out before
I was even awake.

------
ctdonath
Gone in 2 hours flat. [http://www.macrumors.com/2012/04/25/tickets-for-
wwdc-2012-se...](http://www.macrumors.com/2012/04/25/tickets-for-
wwdc-2012-sell-out-in-under-two-hours/)

